# Grappling, a newbie guide



## Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

So... figured I would start a thread on what some common beginner mistakes are made.  These are made cause, well, one just doesn't know any better.   I will start, please add.  Maybe some new grapplers can use this as a bit of a guide.

Don't ever give your back, this isn't wrestling and you will find yourself quite quickly in a rear naked choke.

Closed guard is great for defense, but you need to use open guard for offense.

Remember, to relax.  All new grapplers are so intense and power through everything.  Given time, you will learn to know when you are in trouble and when you are not.

Remember, your gonna lose and tap out a lot in the beginning.  Everyone has been where you are, don't let it discourage you.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Getting hit with a strike hurts but we know what to expect. Most beginners have never been in a real joint lock. The pain is very different and very intense. 

Try to stay relaxed unless you need strength right at that moment. It will help you feel the lock coming. If you have to tap out, you'll do it quicker than if you're tense, avoiding injury.

Also, Stop cranking on every lock like you'll gonna rip the dude's arm off! You just might do it. Work on relaxation, flow, and technique.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 9, 2005)

Trying to be perfect.  Relax, give it time.

Tap early, tap often.  Nothing is proved by trying to tough it out.

Leave your ego at the door.  Everyone loses, actually I would rather always roll with people better than myself.  If I am tapping everyone else out, I'm training with the wrong people.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 9, 2005)

When on top, keep your head down, no don't look up cause I'm talking, keep it down, your butt too.

If you're standing up, don't look at the floor, you're opponent will introduce you if you do.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2005)

All good advice so far.

Hygiene matters, and not just to be polite--ringworm can spread through a group of grapplers like, well, an infectious disease.

Keep track of your head's position when going for a takedown--your opponent knows the guillotine too.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 10, 2005)

and when you're trying to muscle somebody, Don't shout "Kamehameha!" it's just annoying,

(This actually happened to me when I started grappling)


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 10, 2005)

The key word "relax" keeps popping up... On my first BJJ class, even my first partner (a brown belt) was telling me to relax. A little hard to do at first, when your being tossed around like a rag doll.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

CrankyDragon said:
			
		

> The key word "relax" keeps popping up... On my first BJJ class, even my first partner (a brown belt) was telling me to relax. A little hard to do at first, when your being tossed around like a rag doll.



Yup, relaxation is easier to say then to do.  The close proximity of grappling takes some getting used to.  Only with time will you start to know when you are in trouble and when you are not.



			
				Arnisador said:
			
		

> Hygiene matters, and not just to be polite--ringworm can spread through a group of grapplers like, well, an infectious disease.
> 
> Keep track of your head's position when going for a takedown--your opponent knows the guillotine too.



A clean gi is also important! Please! .  And please guys, do us a favor, grapple with a T-shirt, not a muscle shirt.  Something about grappling a guy with hairy armpits shoved in your face isn't fun. LOL!

Good advice people!  Keep them coming!


----------



## MJS (Nov 10, 2005)

Take your time!  There is so much to learn, often people start getting too hungry.  Rather than know something just ok, put in that extra time to make what you're learning work!  

Mike


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Hygiene matters, and not just to be polite--ringworm can spread through a group of grapplers like, well, an infectious disease.



And for the ladies, excessive use of make up and hairspray = Big no, we don't need your face imprinted on our clothes.

Jewelry is a big no, get that ear ring or nose ring hooked on something and it will be a very painful tap out.

Big guys, don't squish the hell out of people 50+ lbs lighter then you, we're training, not fighting.  Use your weight on people in or above your weight class, use only what is needed against the much smaller members.  But if you are a 200+ lbs male, working with a 120lbs female, and you are using all your weight, thats bad for everyone.


----------



## Hayabusarider (Nov 12, 2005)

How about take a shower, and brush your teeth before class.
It's just common courtesy for your partners


----------



## Marvin (Nov 12, 2005)

Dont overextend your arms, always think T-rex arms.
Hips!
Hips! 
Hips!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 13, 2005)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Dont overextend your arms, always think T-rex arms.
> Hips!
> Hips!
> Hips!



So True!

When shooting for the legs don't come in like your a 747 landing on the runway!


----------

